# Leopard Geckos



## Claire1978 (Aug 4, 2007)

Abi and Bubbles...both female






Bubbles


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 4, 2007)

You've got some good looking lizards there, Claire1978. I like leopard geckos.

Edit: You also have a very realistic environment in the cage.


----------



## Claire1978 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thankyou!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

They look really cool! The tail makes me laugh.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 5, 2007)

I always wanted one but... You need to dip the food in powder, to hard.


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahh leo's!! i've got 2 my self male and fmale, oli and beau (french for bautiful pronouced "bow"). love them been breeding for 2 years, nice leo's look really heathy :wink:

-john_jb-


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful geckos!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

oh man i want leapard geckos so bad.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 7, 2007)

Yours are adorable. Your so lucky to have them.

I'm stuck with two males and one whose gender is unknown..... which you can't keep in the same cage together. I learned that the hard way.  

Have you ever seen a banana blizzard? Cause my fave male is one of those, they are so pretty.

http://www.welshreptilebreeders.co.uk/upda...les/coll-bb.jpg


----------

